# Artic Liquid Freezer 120 auf Sockel 2066 - Welche Distanzhülse?



## Sixday86 (25. Dezember 2017)

*Artic Liquid Freezer 120 auf Sockel 2066 - Welche Distanzhülse?*

Hey Leute,

ich habe den Artic Liquid Freezer 120 geschenkt bekommen, dieser soll auf dem Sockel 2066 mit einem 7800X montiert werden. Allerdings steht in der Anleitung nichts von der Sockelmontage auf 2066 nichts, auf jeglichen Websiten schon.
Ich nehme an, dass liegt daran weil die AiO vor dem Sockel 2066 raus gekommen ist. Nun weiß ich nicht welche Distanzhülsen ich nehmen soll, da nur Distanzhülsen für Intel 115X, Intel 2011 und AMD vorliegen.

Könnt ihr mir sagen welche Hülsen ich nehmen muss? Klar könnte ich das ganze auch durch ausprobieren herausfinden, ich wollte trotzdem schon mal in die Runde fragen. Vllt hat ja jmd Erfahrung gemacht. 


Gruß Six


----------



## amdahl (25. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Artic Liquid Freezer 120 auf Sockel 2066 - Welche Distanzhülse?*

Der Sockel ist was die Kühlerbefestigung angeht mit 2011(-3) identisch


----------

